# Wie schnell darf sich ein Bauteil drehen ?



## mega_ohm (10 November 2010)

Hallo Forum,

wir sollen (aus mir persönlich nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen ) eine "Anreiß- Vorrichtung" mit einem Elektromotor antreiben.

Beschreibung des bisherigen Zustandes:
( Es ist ein Laborgerät )
Dieses Gerät ( Maschine möchte ich es gar nicht bezeichnen ) hat eine
Material- Spannvorrichtung ( ähnlich einem Dreibacken- Futter an einer Bohrmaschine ), in die ein Stab geklemmt wird.
Mittels einer Handkurbel wurde bisher das eingespannte Werkstück ( Probestück) gedreht, nachdem man ein reißnadelähnliches Werkzeug an das Probestück "zugestellt" hatte.

Vermutlich werden die Laboranten älter und können jetzt die Handkurbel nicht mehr betätigen => also muß da ein Motor hin.

Dieses Gerät hat bisher keine Schutzvorrichtungen !
  - es war ein rein handbetriebenes Gerät
( ohne jegliche Spannungszuführung, Schutzhauben oder ähnliches )

Mein 1. Gedanke ist, eine Steuerung mit Rechts-/ Linkslauf, dementsprechend Not- Aus etc.

Ein Schutzgitter gegen "rausfliegende Probestücke" soll wohl nicht drann gebaut werden ( Wunsch der Laboranten ).

*Wie schnell dürfte sich denn dieses Probestück dann max. drehen ?*

( Wenn es tatsächlich zu dieser "Spielerei" kommen sollte, wird auf jedenfall eine "Zweihand- Bedienung" eingesetzt )

Falls ich irgendwas nicht verständlich erklärt habe, darf gern nachgefragt werden. Über den Sinn möchte ich aber nicht diskutieren.

*Wäre diese Änderung dann eigentlich eine "Maschine" ?*
*- müßte ich diese dann nach der MRL bauen und CE- Kennzeichen und den ganzen Spaß haben ?*

Mfg mega_ohm


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> *Wäre diese Änderung dann eigentlich eine "Maschine" ?*
> *- müßte ich diese dann nach der MRL bauen und CE- Kennzeichen und den ganzen Spaß haben ?*


 
Eigendlich ist es eine Maschine


> ...
> eine mit einem anderen Antriebssystem als der unmittelbar eingesetzten menschlichen oder tierischen Kraft
> ausgestattete oder dafür vorgesehene Gesamtheit miteinander verbundener Teile oder Vorrichtungen, von
> denen mindestens eines bzw. eine beweglich ist und die für eine bestimmte Anwendung zusammengefügt sind;
> ...


 
aber vlt. greift diese Ausnahme noch für dich


> ...
> 2006/42/EG
> 
> ...
> ...


----------



## Sockenralf (10 November 2010)

Hallo,

anhand der Schilderung vermute ich, daß es nicht nur um eine "vorrübergehende" Verwendung geht --> also ist es eine CE-Maschine

Will der Kunde sich das wirklich antun?
Da kommt es billiger, dem Labor 1kg Traubenzucker pro Woche zukommen zu lassen, mit welchem die Laboranen gedopt werden können *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## S5-Bastler (10 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Eigendlich ist es eine Maschine..... als der unmittelbar eingesetzten menschlichen oder tierischen Kraft


 Was spricht gegen ein Hamsterrad?


----------



## mega_ohm (10 November 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> anhand der Schilderung vermute ich, daß es nicht nur um eine "vorrübergehende" Verwendung geht --> also ist es eine CE-Maschine
> 
> ...


Dann könnten womöglich eventl. die Labor-Ergebnisse der gedopten Laboranten = null+nichtig sein ?
Und die Laboranten eine 2-jährige Sperre erhalten ? 


Das wäre bei dem derzeitigen Fachkräfte- Mangel fatal.
:shock:
_______________________________________________________________________

Deine Vermutung, daß es keine vorübergehende Lösung wird, ist zumindest erstmal
so angedacht.

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (11 November 2010)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen ein Hamsterrad?


Ich weiß es nicht !
Es hat ja 7 Jahre so funktioniert.

Warum dieses komische Gerät noch nicht abgeschrieben ist und dann eben ein neues Laborgerät mit diesen gewünschten Eigenschaften gekauft wird...  ( ??? )  

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (11 November 2010)

*Wie schnell dürfte sich denn nun aber das (motorisierte ) Probestück drehen ?*

max. 2 U/sec   oder doch eher weniger ?   ( oder etwa schneller ? )

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, daß für einen Handbetrieb max.
0,3 m/s zulässig sind.
=> Handbetrieb = keine Schutzvorrichtungen aktiv, eine Taste (z.B.) führt zu einer Bewegung mit stark verminderter Geschwindigkeit, bei möglichen Quetschgefahren ist die Geschwindigkeit noch weiter zu reduzieren.

Die *Handgeschwindigkeit* ist nicht mit Einricht- Betrieb gleichzusetzen.
Eine Anlage soll z.B. nach einem Crash in der Lage sein, daß das Schrott-Material ( früher war es ein Produkt ) durch den Maschinisten entsorgt werden kann. ( also durch Personal, welches die Anlage normalerweise bedient, diese aber nicht einrichtet oder wartet/ instandsetzt )

Einricht- Betrieb wird von gesondert geschultem Personal zum Einrichten einer Anlage aktiviert.

Mfg


----------



## Safety (11 November 2010)

Hallo, 
das wird Dir keiner sagen können!
Du musst zuerst mal ermitteln wie schnell es aus Sicherheitsgründen drehen darf, bevor es wegfliegt und eine Gefahr darstellt.
Ansonsten stehen in verschiedenen C-Normen Geschwindigkeitsangaben für z.B. Einrichten. 
Dazu gibt es ein Dokument von der BG  hier die Nummer 330 216, hier stehen einige Drehzahlangaben drin.


----------



## mega_ohm (15 November 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das wird Dir keiner sagen können!
> Du musst zuerst mal ermitteln wie schnell es aus Sicherheitsgründen drehen darf, bevor es wegfliegt und eine Gefahr darstellt.




Ja...  wo kann ich das denn mal nachlesen ???

"Rausfliegen" wird das Probestück vermutlich  nicht bei irgendwas um < 0,4 U/sec
Ich habe mal gelesen, daß im "Einricht- Betrieb" max. 2 m/min  zulässig sind.
Dementsprechend habe ich das einfach mal 'runtergerechnet'.

Ich lese aus Deinem Kommentar wieder einmal nur:
"Gefährdungsanalyse !!!"
Dieses "Zauberwort" scheint immer angebracht zu sein, wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiß.


> Ansonsten stehen in verschiedenen C-Normen Geschwindigkeitsangaben für z.B. Einrichten.
> Dazu gibt es ein Dokument von der BG hier die Nummer 330 216, hier stehen einige Drehzahlangaben drin.


Die werde ich mal suchen....  ( bisher hatte ich noch keine Zeit )

Vielen Dank für den Tipp

mfg


----------



## Safety (15 November 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> Ja... wo kann ich das denn mal nachlesen ???
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich kann diese Sätze nicht ganz nachvollziehen, Du willst eine Maschine bauen, also musst Du laut MRL 2006/42/EG Anhang 1 Allgemeine Grundsätze, eine Risikobeurteilung durchführen, hierzu gibt es die DIN EN ISO 14121 und einige gute Fachbücher. Es wurde hier schon oft und nicht nur von mir, festgestellt, dass eine Aussage wie das Sicherheitskonzept einer Maschine aussehen soll nicht aus der Ferne geschehen kann, nein viele mehr es ist unmöglich. 

Eine Maschine zubauen bedeutet heutzutage viel Verantwortung und um Rechtsicherheit zu erlangen auch viel an Dokumentation. Diese Verantwortung beginnt nun mal mit der Risikobeurteilung und in Deinem Fall eben mit dem ermitteln ob das Teil bei einer Geschwindigkeit X eine Gefahr darstellt. Das kann auch durch Praxistests erfolgen aber eben immer sauber Dokumentieren. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine C-Norm die Dir genaue Angaben macht, muss Du eben recherchieren.


----------



## mega_ohm (18 November 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann diese Sätze nicht ganz nachvollziehen, Du willst eine Maschine bauen,...


 
Das stimmt so nicht !

Ich habe bei der Beschreibung der Problematik versucht, das Ganze eventuell noch als "Azubi"- Ding zu akzeptieren. 
Ich hatte mich hoffentlich deutlich von diesem Projekt distanziert... " Spielerei" etc. waren meine Worte ! 

Dieses Gerät ist ein anerkanntes Labor- Gerät. Es geht um die Messung von Streck-Grenzen eines Materials. Dazu werden 2 definierte Markierungen auf dem Probestück praktiziert. Diese 2 Markierungen müssen nach wie vor per maneuller Verstellung auf Festpunkte getätigt werden.
Nur die Drehung für eine (!) Markierung ( man benötigt aber eben zwei Markierungen ) soll mit einem elektrischen Antrieb erfolgen. << Dort beginnt für mich die "Spielerei"...

Ich sehe das Ganze ( natürlich mit der Positionierung der 2. Markierung ) als schöne Aufgabe für unsere Azubis... 
- E- Plan
- Programmierung einer KM- easy oder Logo!
- Verdrahtung
- Kostenrechnung
- Dokumentation mit Bedienungsanleitung 

Mehr sehe ich darin nicht... 

Deswegen möchte ich aber trotzdem wissen, 
welche max. Geschwindigkeiten ( für diese Markierungsdrehung )
zulässig sind.
Und... ist das Gerät nach dieser Änderung denn überhaupt noch als Laborgerät zulässig ?


> ... also musst Du laut MRL 2006/42/EG Anhang 1 Allgemeine Grundsätze, eine Risikobeurteilung durchführen, hierzu gibt es die DIN EN ISO 14121 und einige gute Fachbücher. Es wurde hier schon oft und nicht nur von mir, festgestellt, dass eine Aussage wie das Sicherheitskonzept einer Maschine aussehen soll nicht aus der Ferne geschehen kann, nein viele mehr es ist unmöglich.
> 
> Eine Maschine zubauen bedeutet heutzutage viel Verantwortung und um Rechtsicherheit zu erlangen auch viel an Dokumentation. Diese Verantwortung beginnt nun mal mit der Risikobeurteilung und in Deinem Fall eben mit dem ermitteln ob das Teil bei einer Geschwindigkeit X eine Gefahr darstellt. Das kann auch durch Praxistests erfolgen aber eben immer sauber Dokumentieren. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine C-Norm die Dir genaue Angaben macht, muss Du eben recherchieren.


Das heute nicht jeder Hanswurst eine Maschine bauen darf, finde ich absolut in Ordnung.

Ich suche eben gerade Gründe dafür, diesen ( für mich sinnfreien Umbau ) max. in ein Schul- bzw. Ausbildungszentrum zu verschieben.
Für Azubis ist das sicher eine schöne Aufgabe... und trifft dann auch die Aussage:
- kurzfristig, zu Ausbildungs- bzw. Laborzwecken 

Um diese Idee aber bei Vorgesetzten zu begründen, bedarf es guter Gründe...  und die suche ich noch !


Wie sieht denn das "Ermitteln einer gefährlichen Geschwindigkeit" aus ?
Ich "drehe solange am Geschwindigkeits-Regler", bis das Werkstück aus dem bestehenden Laborgerät 'herausfliegt' ...
und behaupte dann, daß 75% dieser gemessenen Geschwindigkeit "sicher" sind ?

Über Kosten / Nutzen will ich in diesem Fall gar nicht nachdenken !


Mfg


----------



## thomass5 (18 November 2010)

... wie schnell dreht denn der jetzige Laborant an der Kurbel? Wenn bei dieser Geschwindigkeit noch nichts davongeflogen ist könnte man es u.U. als angemessene Geschwindigkeit betrachten. Welchen Drehzahlwunsch hat den der Laborant überkaubt? Wenn Du jetzt noch dafür sorgst, das beim "hineingezogenwerden" der Antrieb in der Kraft begrenzt ist (vielleicht wie eine Rutschkupplung am Akkuschrauber) ... 

Thomas


----------



## mega_ohm (19 November 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... wie schnell dreht denn der jetzige Laborant an der Kurbel? Wenn bei dieser Geschwindigkeit noch nichts davongeflogen ist könnte man es u.U. als angemessene Geschwindigkeit betrachten.


Hmmm..  keine Ahnung, wie schnell da am "Rad" gedreht wird.


> Welchen Drehzahlwunsch hat den der Laborant überkaubt?
> Wenn Du jetzt noch dafür sorgst, das beim "hineingezogenwerden" der Antrieb in der Kraft begrenzt ist (vielleicht wie eine Rutschkupplung am Akkuschrauber) ...
> 
> Thomas


Die Wunschgeschwindigkeit von den Laboranten ist 2 U/sec.
Das halte ich eben auf Grund von nicht vorhandenen Schutzhauben ( die auch nicht erwünscht sind ! ) für bedeutend zu schnell.

mfg
mega_ohm
_____________________________________________________________

Gibt es denn keine Norm o.ä., an der man sich schonmal grundlegend ausrichten könnte ?
Was der Eine als "zu schnell"  empfindet, geht für den Anderen "grad' noch so".
Für ein ungeschützt drehendes Teil muß es doch irgendwelche Mindestanforderungen geben ?  *vde*  oder DIN, EU- Norm, TÜV...
einfach irgendwas ?

Leider habe ich mit dem "Goggel" noch nichts für mich Anwendbares gefunden. Verschiedene Betriebsarten etc. ... das habe ich alles schon gelesen.


----------



## thomass5 (19 November 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Gibt es denn keine Norm o.ä., an der man sich schonmal grundlegend ausrichten könnte ?
> Was der Eine als "zu schnell"  empfindet, geht für den Anderen "grad' noch so".
> Für ein ungeschützt drehendes Teil muß es doch irgendwelche Mindestanforderungen geben ?  *vde*  oder DIN, EU- Norm, TÜV...
> einfach irgendwas ?
> ...


... klingt bei Euch nach einem etwas größeren Unternehmen. Da sollte es doch bestimmt jemanden mit gutem Kontakt zur BG geben? Ansonsten bleibt wirklich nur eine Sicherheitbetrachtung. Wie groß muß denn die Kraft sein, um das Werkstück zu drehen? Zur Probe könnte man ja die Kurbel mal durch nen Akkuschrauber ersetzen und testen was sein müßte  um die Wünsche zu erfüllen.
Thomas


----------



## mega_ohm (19 November 2010)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ... klingt bei Euch nach einem etwas größeren Unternehmen. Da sollte es doch bestimmt jemanden mit gutem Kontakt zur BG geben? Ansonsten bleibt wirklich nur eine Sicherheitbetrachtung. Wie groß muß denn die Kraft sein, um das Werkstück zu drehen? Zur Probe könnte man ja die Kurbel mal durch nen Akkuschrauber ersetzen und testen was sein müßte um die Wünsche zu erfüllen.
> Thomas


Ein Akku- Schrauber wird mit Sicherheit die Aufgabe lösen.
Die Ergonomie bleibt natürlich auf der Strecke, wenn ich einfach nur die Kurbel abmontiere und einen Akku- Schrauber mit dem Bohrfutter an die Welle flansche.

Ich mache doch gerade Sicherheitsbetrachtungen... warum sieht das denn niemand ? 

Wie groß muß die Kraft sein, um das Probestück zu drehen....  (???)
Die Kraft ist von ausgebildeten Laboranten /-innen ohne spezielle sportliche Aufbau- Kurse zu bewältigen.
Es ist einfach nur eine Kurbel. Auf der gleichen Welle ist gegenseitig ein Schnellspannfutter.
Die Markierung erfolgt mit einem, in radiale Richtung feststehendem Werkzeug, vergleichbar mit einer Anreißnadel. Axial ist dieses Anreißwerkzeug verschiebbar.


Mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## thomass5 (19 November 2010)

... der Akkuschrauber soll ja nicht die Lösung sein, nur ein Mittel zu Deiner jetzigen Sicherheitsbetrachtung. Damit kann man unter kontrollierten Bedingungen die Sache mal testen. Was passiert bei einer bestimmten Kraft/Drehzahl ...

Thomas


----------



## winnman (8 Dezember 2010)

Aber warum bleibst nicht beim Akkuschrauber, Akku Raus, Netzteil dran, Rutschkupplung eingestellt, Arretiert, eventuell noch den Schalter mit einem externen verbunden, fertig


----------



## Markus (27 Dezember 2010)

also cih finde 2U/s nicht sooo schnell im vergleich zu einer händisch betätigten kurbel. also um die 2x in einer sekunde zu drehen muss man noch nicht wirklich schwitzen... ne sekunden ist lang... zähl doch mal 21 - 22- 23...




winnman schrieb:


> Aber warum bleibst nicht beim Akkuschrauber, Akku Raus, Netzteil dran, Rutschkupplung eingestellt, Arretiert, eventuell noch den Schalter mit einem externen verbunden, fertig


 
fertig?
was ist dann fertig?
dann hat er nen antrieb?
manche würden es auch einen "nicht bestimmungsgemäß" verwendeten akkuschrauber bezeichnen...
und ne rutschkupplung (die ebenfalls nicht bestimmungsgemäß bzw. ausserhalb ihrer grenzen betirben wird)

was bitte hat er dann gewonnen?
was soll daran fertig sein?
er muss dann genauso seine risikobeurteilung machen wie mit einem stirnradgetriebemotor oder einem pneumatischen drehantrieb oder was weiß ich was auch!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Dezember 2010)

ich finde auch die Geschwindigkeit spielt keine Rolle, mann kann
auch von einer Langsam senkenden Last zerquetscht werden
wenn Sie schwer genug ist.
Wenn dieser Akkuschrauber auf ein Getriebe wirkt, ist der bestimmt
in der Lage ein Finger abzureißen.


----------



## mega_ohm (28 Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen, zu diesem Thema nichts mehr zu kommentieren...
Ich konnte keine Norm für die "Handgeschwindigkeit / manuelle Betriebsart" im Internet finden - hatte im Forum gefragt und (möglicherweise gibt es gar keine Norm ??!? ) auch keine Geschwindigkeit in einer üblichen, nachvollziehbaren Maßeinheit erhalten.

Die Version mit dem Akku- Schrauber halte ich für "Ungenügend".
Den Grund dafür hat <Markus> 
 in Kommentar  #*18*  treffend beschrieben.
Besser hätte ich meine Allergie gegen diese "Lösung" nicht beschreiben können.
Zu dem Kommentar von <Helmut v.d.R> #*19*  möchte ich nur noch bemerken:
- Es gibt kein Getriebe !
- Die Kurbel treibt direkt die Welle an, deren gegengesetztes Ende mit der Werkstückaufnahme ( ähnlich einem Bohrfutter ) versehen ist.
Es ist also eine 1:1 Übersetzung.

Als Fertigungsstück für unsere 2 Stifte im 2. Lehrjahr ( jetzt 3. Lj. ) ist es sicher eine schöne Aufgabe... aber auch aufgrund fehlender ( sprich auch: nicht bekannter ! ) Normen nicht realisierbar...  neben der Kostenrechnung.
Bisher ist immer noch nicht klar, ob dieses Gerät dann als "Maschine" zu bezeichnen ist, wir also ein CE- Zeichen benötigen, diese "Maschine" dann nach MRL zu bauen... teilweise sogar komplett umzukonstruieren wäre.
___________________________________________________________

Ich bedanke mich für die Diskussionsteilnahme und hoffe, daß diese bei "neuen" Fragen von mir auch so zahlreich stattfindet.

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Ein gesundes, erfolgreiches, neues Jahr
(möge der Aufschwung jeden "erwischen" )
wünscht allen
mega_ohm


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Dezember 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen, zu diesem Thema nichts mehr zu kommentieren...


Na toll, erst die halbe Nation in Aufregung versetzen und dann auch noch bocken. Zudem sind deine Angaben sehr verwirrend:



"rausfliegende Probestücke"
max. 2 U/sec oder doch eher weniger ? ( oder etwa schneller ? )
Hmmm.. keine Ahnung, wie schnell da am "Rad" gedreht wird.
Dieses Gerät ist ein anerkanntes Labor- Gerät.

Du erwartest eine Risikoanalyse? Wie soll jemand deinen Fall einschätzen können? Niemand kann das aus der Ferne beurteilen, bei deinen Informationen schon garnicht!


----------



## mega_ohm (29 Dezember 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Na toll, erst die halbe Nation in Aufregung versetzen und dann auch noch bocken.


Deine Aussage "...und dann auch noch bocken" solltest Du vielleicht noch etwas konkretisieren.
"Bockig" ( wie ein Kleinkind ) habe ich sicher nicht reagiert.

Ich habe mich für die bisherigen Beiträge bedankt, an neuen Erkenntnissen kam nix mehr hinzu.... => folglich bringt es nix mehr, weitere Energie ( Zeit ) in diese Frage zu "stecken".
Übrigens: auch aus diesem, Deinem letzten, Beitrag wachsen keine Novitäten.

Da ich nicht die Möglichkeit habe, dieses Diskussions- Forum zu "schließen", habe ich mich für die rege Teilnahme bedankt und gehofft, daß mit dieser Entscheidung alle Kommentatoren einverstanden sind.
Zudem hatte ich ja auch immer den "Sinn der Aufgabe" aus finanziellen Gründen in Frage gestellt.

*Sehr geehrter Onkel Dagobert:*
Bisher habe ich von Dir keinen Kommentar zum Thema gelesen.
Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie ein gutes, erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2011 und mir wünsche ich, daß Deine Meinung zukünftig fachlich zum Thema beträgt.

Mfg
mega_ohm


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Dezember 2010)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> ..*Sehr geehrter Onkel Dagobert:*
> Bisher habe ich von Dir keinen Kommentar zum Thema gelesen...mega_ohm


Zumindest habe ich über *dein* Problem nachgedacht, wie viele andere hier auch. Danke für die Ehrung.


----------

